
Deformed skull of prehistoric child suggests that early humans cared for disabled children - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2009/03/deformed_skull_of_prehistoric_child_suggests_that_early_huma.php
======
nopassrecover
Sample size of 1.

Interesting still. Makes you wonder if there ever was a "state of nature" when
even half a million years ago we have evidence of altruistic communities.

